# networking kix ass!!



## trangus (Dec 30, 2006)

so i actually just posted this on this site somewhere, but i cant find and thats no good cuz i want people to see this.
b4 i got deported from canada, i was turned onto a site called http://www.homelessnation.org its a site a lot like this one, but with a different focus. theres a lot of canadian kids signed up on it, and i think its kewl to network.the more connections we make, the stronger we become to stand up to the fucking reptiles runnin this continent, and soon the world. yeah, i hope lotsa people check this out and check out the sites, theres a resource list for major canadian cities there and probably a possibility for new locations to post more resources. like sally ann, st vinnies, u know that kinda stuff. that would be kewl to have a badass resource list kinda like a crew change, but for resources and dumpsters geed places to fly or spange or whatever.
yeah
peace luv and lite


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 30, 2006)

cool... ill add that site to the links section. by the way, anyone can add website links to the links section, so if you come across cool urls in the future, feel free to post them in the links section.


----------



## dirty_feet (Dec 30, 2006)

That rules dude. Let's send them a packet for the revolution. It happens in August...


----------



## Wee_Raven (Jan 19, 2007)

hahahaha revolution packet


----------

